# What Plants do you have in your tank/s



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am being nosey.... but it can't be helped. I hope this hasn't been done.

American Val (Vallisneria Americana)
Amazon Sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)
Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea Lotus (Zenkeri) 'RED' )
Sunset Hygro (Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' )
Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides)
Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata)
Java Moss (Vesicularia dubyana) 
Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)
Windelove fern (Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' )
Cryptocoryne (Possibly: wendtii 'Green Gecko' )
Cryptocoryne (Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii)
Aponogeton ???


I think that's it for me.... 

So what do you have and what do you like?

Recently added:

Coffee leaf Anubia (Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia')
Water Lettuce
Cardamine Lyrata
Riccia fluitans
Taiwan moss


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Silk one's lol. I give up on plants.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> So what do you have and what do you like?


I like all my plants. To me it's like saying which is your favourite child. 
Good question though.


Alternanthera reineckii v. "rosaefolia"
 Anubias gigantae
 Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
 Aponogeton crispus
 Aponogeton ulvaceus
 Bacopa caroliniana
 Blyxa japonica
 Bolbitis heteroclita
 Cardamine lyrata
 Crinum thaianum
 Cryptocoryne blassii
 Cryptocoryne wendtii
 Echinodorus 'rubin'
 Eleocharis parvula
 Hygrophila difformis
 Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
 Lilaeopsis macloviana
 Limnophila sessiliflora
 Lysimachia nummularia v. 'Aurea'
 Microsorum pteropus
 Monoselenium tenerum
 Myriophyllum aquaticum
 Nymphaea lotus
 Riccia fluitans
 Rotala macrandra
 Rotala rotundifolia
 Samolus valerandi
 Vallisneria americana ''mini twister'''
 Vesicularia dubyana


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW that's an impressive collection of plants.

I just added...

Coffee leaf Anubia (Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia')
Water Lettuce (Have a scientific name for this?)
Cardamine Lyrata (Have a common name for this)

I might be trying to get hold of a small very small clump of riccia sometime... I think that might be great in with my shrimps and the Monosolenium Tenerum


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Here's my list (I think there's one or two I left out):

37 species:
Alternanthea reineckii 'pink'
Anubias nana
Anubias nana 'petite'
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Bacopa monnieri
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne blassi
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne wenditti 'brown'
Cryptocoryne wenditti 'red'
Echinodorus amazonicus (Amazon sword)
Echinodorus palaefolius
Echinodorus tenellus (Pygmy chain sword)
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba'
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlweed)
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Augustifolia'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon frogbit)
Limnophila sessiflora (Dwarf ambulia)
Ludwigia repens (Primrose)
Microsorum pteropus 'broad leaf' (Broad leaf java fern)
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow leaf' (Narrow leaf java fern)
Microsorum pteropus 'philipine' (Philipine or Hammered java fern)
Microsorum pteropus 'Windolev' (Lacy or Windolev fern)
Monosolenium tenerum (pellia)
Nymphea pubescens
Nymphea zenkeri (Red and Green Tiger lotuses)
Pogostemon helferi 
Riccia fluitans
Sagittaria subulata (Dwarf subulata)
Valisneria americana natans
Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss)
Vesicularia montagnei (Christmass moss)


I have a few favs. Right now it's the cryptocoryne balansae and aponogetifolia and blassi.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> WOW that's an impressive collection of plants.
> 
> I just added...
> 
> ...


Thanks, most of my plants are from people on this forum  and your answers are:
_*Pistia stratiotes*_, often called *water cabbage* or *water lettuce*. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_lettuce
_*Cardamine lyrata*_, known commonly as *Japanese cress* and *Chinese ivy
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardamine_lyrata


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Right now I have

Brown Crypt
Pygmy Chain Sword
Dwarf Sag 
Dwarf Hair Grass 
Mirco Chain Sword
Limnophila sessiflora
Amazon Sword
Potamogeton gayi
Rotala Rotundifolia
Limnophila aromatica
Stargrass
Tiger Val

It's all in one tank

The other tank I just started up (thanks to tabatha 25 gallon long  ) has only some java fern, anubias barteri and two amazon swords.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice selection. I am just having a blast with these plants, and the ferns I recently got are starting to show new growth. I just wish the hygro would get its butt in gear.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

in about two weeks you'll wish you never said that about the hygro. that stuff's like a weed!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sure, but i know some folk who will take some off me. my sister and another multi tank person.... I love my weeds  There are SO many plants to get tooo..... hard to choose. Mosses, liverworts, foregrounds backgrounds.... WOO I need a huge honking tank. One large enough for me to swim in to plant it. 

Anyway, how does anyone plant the huge tanks anyway? I am 5'2" so I am rather short. I am saving my plastic plant puts because I like to hang plants off the back of my tank. My Mondo-grass, which I keep forgetting to put in my list, is doing very well, its roots are establishing. Java moss has really taken off, especially on the branchy log. I can't wait until I get my other moss, I want to grow enough to make a moss wall for the shrimp tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mosses:*
Vesicularia montagnei 
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Taxiphyllum alternans
Fissidens fontanus
Vesicularia reticulata
Vesicularia dubyana

*Stem*
Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis"
Hygrophila polysperma
Bacopa monnieri
Ludwigia brevipes

*Fern/Rhizome*
Bolbitis heteroclita
Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'Nana'
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus "narrow"
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'

*Rosette/Runners*
Cryptocoryne Parva
Vallisneria americana
Echinodorus tenellus
Sagittaria subulata

Lemna minor - Duckweed!

I used to have more variety, cut back a bit.

I also have a bunch of aquatic plants from muskoka - most of which I am still trying to identify.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oh my god i'm over tired. i keep reading "mosses" as "Moses" and it's really throwing me off.

you guys are giving me some good ideas though. i like this thread.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> My Mondo-grass, which I keep forgetting to put in my list, is doing very well, its roots are establishing.


That is because Mondo grass is not a true aquarium plant. Too bad though as it is a nice looking sturdy plant. 
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=220


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> That is because Mondo grass is not a true aquarium plant. Too bad though as it is a nice looking sturdy plant.
> http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=220


it looks nice. It's not submerged. Just the roots are. I wrapped java moss around and over the pot so as to hide the pot and to give some "hanging" moss near the surface of the water. I learned after I bought the mondo that it was not a true aquatic. But, we saved it.

Now... what to do with all this moss I got. It is incredible how a Little can go such a long way. I need to nurture it so I can make a moss wall.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

> it looks nice. It's not submerged. Just the roots are. I wrapped java moss around and over the pot so as to hide the pot and to give some "hanging" moss near the surface of the water. I learned after I bought the mondo that it was not a true aquatic. But, we saved it.


Ahh okay, that should look really nice. It is ingenuity like that which can turn a negative situation to a positive one. When it starts looking good then post a picture and we will call it the Sunstar method .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The plant isn't really fantastic, I think where it is it does't get enough light....I should hang it off the small tank.... maybe I will.

moved potted plant and took pic:


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a few but .... untill I get home with the plant I already forgot the name ..... comes with age.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

forgetting your age comes with age... I have done that a few times this year.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

got some, not a ton though...

flame moss
erect moss
xmas moss
singapore moss
taiwan moss

l.sessiflora
l.repens v rubin
anubis nana
dwarf hair grass
cambomba
b.monneiri
hygo polysperma v.sunset
hygro corymbosa v. siamensis
riccia
java fern
Ceratopteris thalictroides
CERATOPTERIS PTEROIDES
Rotala Indica 'red'
Alteranthera Reineckii
Lobelia cardinalis
Sagittaria subulata
Samolus parviflorus


i think that's it lol...


----------

